# www.alhaurintoday.com



## Alhaurin Today (Jun 26, 2007)

I have set up a new website primarily for Alhaurin el Grande and Coin. The website is alhaurintoday.com We rarely have advanced notice of events in the area and tend to find out what we have missed after the event. The aim of my website is to create a forum to keep local people informed of all the events and items of interest in the more immediate area i.e. fiestas, competitions, events, carnivals etc. I know I am not alone in missing out on these events, or not knowing what is happening, where and what time it starts on any particular day. The idea of the website is to enable organisers to post details in advance, comment afterwards on the day(s) themselves and via various forums to invite comments on what people would like to see and/or to provide hints and tips etc. In essence I wish the site to reflect a wide range of activities in the area and where appropriate the history behind them. 

We have podcasts, videos, columns including stargazing, crosswords, fish care, swimming pool care you name it. 

I would appreciate people's comments especially people who live near Alhaurin el Grande on what they would like to see on the site. 

I am looking for possible contributors for articles and columns at the moment as well as sponsorship and advertising in the future. 

I cannot pay for columns or articles at present but you never know in the future it may be a possibility. If you have something you wish to say email me at [email protected] 

Also if you wish to be a subject of a podcast or vidcast or know of someone who would make a great subject drop me an email 

Hope everyone is alright take care 

Tim


----------



## RayGun (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Tim,

New to here, have a place in AlHaurin golf, Whats the latest on the building going on in front of the ClubHouse, are Flats selling and renting ?

Regards

RayGun


----------



## Alhaurin Today (Jun 26, 2007)

*hi*

hi Ray

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply been translating my website into spanish and as you can imagine it is taking a long time lol

Regarding the building and the flats I will email a friend of mine who might be able to find out for you I will let you know as soon as I know something.

Regards

Tim


----------

